# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Krenuli i mi...

## M@tt

nakon dugo vremena evo i mi smo donijeli odluku i odlučili se za posvajanje. 
Doduše ta priča se vrti već od početka našeg mpo puta, ali eto sad smo je konačno počeli i realizirati usporedno s mpo postupcima.
Doduše tek smo na početku, danas sam zvao naš CZSS i dogovorili smo prvi sastanak u petak gdje če nam dati više informacija i objasniti koji su naši sljedeći koraci, a dotle se bacamo na čitanje tema tu.

eto, bitno je da smo se pokrenuli, znamo da smo na dugom i mukotrpnom putu koji je isto specifičan kao i mpo vode, ali eto odluka je donešena i hrabro idemo naprijed....  :Grin:

----------


## Bubimitka81

M@tt prekrasno, divna i plemenita stvar....  :Smile: 
Puno srece vam zelim, pratit cemo vas  :Wink:

----------


## špelkica

Baš mi je drago da ste se tak brzo pokrenuli! Puno, puno sreće da uskoro usrećite jedno malo biće  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt prekrasno, divna i plemenita stvar.... 
> Puno srece vam zelim, pratit cemo vas





> Baš mi je drago da ste se tak brzo pokrenuli! Puno, puno sreće da uskoro usrećite jedno malo biće


hvala cure, špelkica pa u biti i nismo brzo. Velim, od početka od kad smo krenuli u postupke se povlačilo to pitanje i obje smo zaključili da ako neće ići ovako da smo obje za posvojenje. Ali za sad, još pokušavamo sa postupcima. Čak smo bili nešto spominjali i donaciju u Pragu ali ništa konkretno.

----------


## čokolada

Sretno, M@tt!

----------


## Rebbeca

Sretno, i puno uspjeha na vašem putu!!!

----------


## ivica_k

Sretno vam!

----------


## ArI MaLi

sretno  :Love:

----------


## tikki

M@tt sretno vam! Nadam se da će vam ovaj put donjeti sreću uskoro  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*M@tt*,nek vam je sretno,od srca!

----------


## Mali Mimi

M@tt sretno, meni je bilo totalno olakšanje kad smo to pokrenuli pa da imamo bar nešto konkretno čemu se možemo nadati

----------


## sonči

Sretno M@tt!

----------


## butterfly_

najbitnije je krenuti!
kada jednom kreneš, dovoljno jaka želja će te dovesti do cilja!

sretno!  :Klap:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Matt sretno sutra, javi kako je proslo  :Smile:

----------


## špelkica

M@tt, sretno danas i javi kako je prošlo!!!

----------


## bubekica

sretno!

----------


## Mojca

Sretno! 
 :Heart:

----------


## M@tt

Evo bili danas na prvom razgovoru sat vremena. Ugodna gospoda sve lijepo objasnila, dobili smo puno informacija koje smo znali ali i puno novih. I sada slijedi pisanje molbe prvo za podobnost pa onda sve dalje kada obrada bude gotova. Znamo da je put dugacak ali eto, svaki put zapocinje malim koracima.  :Smile:  

Krenuli smo, to je bitno.  :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

svača čast M@tt! sretno vam bilo od  :Heart:

----------


## butterfly_

super!
najbitniji korak ste napravili!  :Klap: 

želim vam svu sreću svijeta da postanete roditelji! 

 :Heart:

----------


## špelkica

Čestitam! Sretno dalje!

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Klap:  
tko zna koliko će trajati vas put.. mozda vas za cas iznenadi.. 

-bas sam danas pricala sa jednom dr kod koje naša mlada curica odraduje terapiju, da smo je cekali svega mjesec dana.. pa nije mogla vjerovati... nikada ne znate.. dobro je naoruzat se strpljenjem, ali isto tako cijelo vrijeme treba biti pozitivan  :Love:

----------


## M@tt

> tko zna koliko će trajati vas put.. mozda vas za cas iznenadi.. 
> 
> -bas sam danas pricala sa jednom dr kod koje naša mlada curica odraduje terapiju, da smo je cekali svega mjesec dana.. pa nije mogla vjerovati... nikada ne znate.. dobro je naoruzat se strpljenjem, ali isto tako cijelo vrijeme treba biti pozitivan


mjesec dana???  :Shock:  :Shock:  wooooow. Ovo još nisam čuo do sada. Kako vam je to uspjelo? Daj reci reci, baš me sad interesira.  :Grin:

----------


## ArI MaLi

upornost! nazivanje i obilaženje centara  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> upornost! nazivanje i obilaženje centara


pa dobro to mi je jasno, ali baš u mjesec dana?? To je ono ultra turbo brzo. Znači nakon što ste dobili potvrdu o podobnosti prošlo je mjesec dana do posvojenja?

----------


## Inesz

M@tt
sretno!!!

----------


## špelkica

M@tt, nama je prošlo 2-3 mj od te potvrde do nalaženja. Baš kako je rekla; upornost nazivanja i to što nismo bili izbirljivi. Ali opet mislim da smo imali sreće jer ako nema djece za posvajanje u to vrijeme, nema. Samo treba biti uporan

----------


## Mali Mimi

špelkice pa šta ste usvojili ili nisam dobro shvatila?

----------


## špelkica

Nismo još, slijedi upoznavanje djeteta pa onda ako Bog da. Hoću reći da smo našli koga bi usvojili.

----------


## butterfly_

> Nismo još, slijedi upoznavanje djeteta pa onda ako Bog da. Hoću reći da smo našli koga bi usvojili.


 :Heart:  :Heart: 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## martta

m@tt, sretno! zaslužili ste, a tebi svaka čast kako si ti uporan na ovom trnovitom putu koji prolazimo da dođemo do djeteta, od doktora, bolnica, postupaka...i evo nas i na ovim temama. Divim ti se jer su rijetki muškarci na ovim temama, a i oni bi trebali biti zainteresirani kao i mi žene, ali eto lijeni su.
Tebi svaka čast!   :Klap:

----------


## Brunaa

> Nismo još, slijedi upoznavanje djeteta pa onda ako Bog da. Hoću reći da smo našli koga bi usvojili.


Špelkice vi ste BINGO! Želim vam svu sreću ovog svijeta! 




> Evo bili danas na prvom razgovoru sat vremena. Ugodna gospoda sve lijepo objasnila, dobili smo puno informacija koje smo znali ali i puno novih. I sada slijedi pisanje molbe prvo za podobnost pa onda sve dalje kada obrada bude gotova. Znamo da je put dugacak ali eto, svaki put zapocinje malim koracima.  
> 
> Krenuli smo, to je bitno.


M@tt, također puno sreće, iskreno se nadam da će ovaj put biti manje mukotrpan i svakako kraći! Nikad se ne zna...

----------


## sara10

Molim vas za informaciju, da li po zakonu postoji dobna granica posvojitelja do koje se može krenuti u postupak posvojenja?

----------


## ArI MaLi

Zagreb, 10. listopada 2007.

Članak 4.
Članak 126. mijenja se i glasi:
»(1) Posvojitelj može biti osoba u dobi od najmanje 21 godine, a starija od posvojenika najmanje 18 godina.
(2) Ako postoje osobito opravdani razlozi posvojitelj može biti i osoba mlađa od 21 godine.«

----------


## prpa

> Nismo još, slijedi upoznavanje djeteta pa onda ako Bog da. Hoću reći da smo našli koga bi usvojili.


Špelkice čestitam!!!! :Very Happy:  I želim vam puno, puno sreće i ljubavi.... :Heart: 


M@tt i u našem slučaju je išlo jako brzo, svega 3 mjeseca od kad smo dobili potvrdu upoznali smo našu curicu. Formula je ista kao i kod špelkice....Nikakve veze ni vezice, samo otvoreno srce bez predrasuda i upornost  :Smile:

----------


## čokolada

Špelkice, odlična vijest! Čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## špelkica

> Špelkice, odlična vijest! Čestitam!


Hvala! Oprosti M@tt da sam ti uzrupirala topic! Samo hoću reći što i Prpa; otvoreno srce za sve (buduće naše su već neki posvojitelji odbili- sva sreća!) i upornost (i sreće naravno, ali i to dođe!)

----------


## mostarka86

m@tt, čestitam, prelijepa vijest. Nadam se da ćete uskoro postati roditelji nekog malog princa ili princeze (ili oboje  :Cool:  ).
javljaj novosti  :Smile: 
Mi smo isto ljetos predali papire u naše centre, krenuli smo u novu, jednako teško, borbu, ali sam uvjerena da ćemo doživjeti najbolji mogući ishod i da će i nas uskoro grliti malene ručice. 


p.s.možda sam malo OT, ali ako može neko da mi na pp ili ovdje napiše, ako iko zna, šta je potrebno od dokumentacije nama stranim drzavljanima da bi mogli predati molbu u centre u RH?

----------


## M@tt

Evo nas opet. Odužilo se sve to skupa ali eto upravo smo predali molbu za početak obrade. Rekla teta u centru da nek očekujemo poziv sredinom siječnja otprilike.

Baš se veselimo  :Smile:

----------


## Rebbeca

Sretno!!!

----------


## Snekica

M@tt sretno!

----------


## špelkica

Sretno!!!!!

----------


## ArI MaLi

sretno!!  :Smile:

----------


## Brunaa

*M@tt* puno sreće!!!

----------


## Strašna

Sretno *M@tt*, javljaj nam se svakako!

----------


## martta

super M@t! javi nam se. lijepo je čitati i dojmove jednog mušketira  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

Evo nakon dugo vremena i nekih vijesti od nas dvoje. Dakle predali prvu zamolbu za obradu. Čekali otprilike dva mjeseca i evo danas smo započeli obradu. Izradili smo anamnezu za obje, razgovarali s psihologom te nakon toga popunjavali "Minnessota multifazični inventar ličnosti" od 567 tvrdnji sa TOČNO ili NETOČNO. :p

Sada su nam rekli da čekamo rezultate i nakon toga dalje.... Šta sada slijedi nakon toga? Jer su nam bili na prvome razgovoru rekli da čemo još morati nekog od člana obitelji ili prijatelja slati isto na razgovor, te da če doći vidjeti još di živimo. 

Baš se veselimo  :Smile:

----------


## martta

Mat, nama su poslije toga samo došli doma, kratko popričali (čekali pola dana, kasnile 2 sata, ma sve je bilo nategnuto..) ne volim se niti sjećati svega. i iza toga kroz par dana stiglo uvjerenje o podobnosti, a to je najvažnije. ništa se ne brini, samo budite svoj i u normalni i biti će sve u redu u toj posjeti.    
ali svaki centar radi nekako po svome. 
sretno!

----------


## špelkica

M@tt, nas nisu pitali za člana obitelji, samo su došli u posjet i to je bilo to, znam da kod vas u Centru nisu nešto strogi, sve bu ok

----------


## M@tt

Ajde super.  :Smile:  
Proslo je sad vec 3 dana od kad smo bili tamo i nitko nista ne zove. Vec smo se bili zezali da smo sigurno pali test da zato ne zovu. He he....

----------


## špelkica

Mi smo ih čekali tjednima, zato ne brini. Samo rješenje smo službeno dobili za skoro 5 mjeseci. Znam da imaju i drugog posla pa se sve otegne,...

----------


## martta

ako se dobro sjećam i mi smo ih čekali tjednima, sjećam se da sam već zvala i pitala da li smo mi nešto još trebali napraviti..  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly_

> Jer su nam bili na prvome razgovoru rekli da čemo još morati nekog od člana obitelji ili prijatelja slati isto na razgovor, te da če doći vidjeti još di živimo.


M@tt, naš centar je odlučio razgovarati s 2 člana naše obitelji ili prijatelja - odnosno, jedna osoba koju ja odaberem, a druga koju mm odabere.
Mi smo izabrali naše mame tako da su sveky i punica ragovarale sa socijalnom prilikom njihovog pregleda našeg stana.

----------


## martta

m@tt, što se događa kod vas?  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

Evo zvali nas danas iz centra konačno da nam dolaze u kućnu posjetu sutra i da uz nas treba biti još netko koga god odaberemo sa nama. Interesira me da kako taj kućni posjet otprilike izgleda? Preko telefona su rekli da se neče dugo zadržavati, ali svejedno me interesira što možemo očekivati?

Unapijed zahvaljujem

----------


## DanijelaDanči

M@tt, pa vi čekate bebu, i to dvije ako dobro zaključujem. I to prirodna trudnoća. Pa to je prekrasno! :Very Happy: 

Ha, ha, sad možete zaključiti da nam je birokracija toliko spora da je lakše ostvariti trudnoću nego dočekati podobnost za posvajatelje. :Smile: 

Kod nas su bili pola sata, popili kavu, malo popričali, pogledali sobe (doslovno s vrata), zaključili da nam je stan prostran i s puno svjetla i to je to. Sretno!

----------


## M@tt

Da trudni smo!!  :Smile:  cudo se desilo dok smo cekali sljedeci postupak!!! Jedna beba je, ne dvije, barem se nadamo. Samo sto draga jos nije bila na uzv pa ne znamo jos ako srce kuca. Danas joj je 6+4.... 

Hvala ti na informacijama Danijela

----------


## martta

M@tt, pa to je prekrasno!!! čestitam!!!
što se tiče posjeta, i kod nas je bio vrlo kratak, pola sata, toliko da pojede kolač, malo popričali (ona to pisala u neku bilježnicu), stan nije ni gledala, rekla da nije potrebno vidi po kuhinji i boravku da je sve ok.
sretno!

----------


## Bubimitka81

M@tt bas mi je drago zbog vas  :Smile: 
Sretno i javljaj nam novosti...  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## marincezg

> Da trudni smo!!  cudo se desilo dok smo cekali sljedeci postupak!!! Jedna beba je, ne dvije, barem se nadamo. Samo sto draga jos nije bila na uzv pa ne znamo jos ako srce kuca. Danas joj je 6+4.... 
> 
> Hvala ti na informacijama Danijela


bila sam te neko vrijeme pratila (zapeo si mi za oko)
jer se muski na ovim temama ne pojavljuju, barem ja nisam primjetila
pisao si  i pitao kad te je nesto zanimalo, svaka cast  :Smile: 
i sad malo citam komentare u vezi posvajanja i vidim da ste i trudni
cestitam vam i sretno.....

----------


## Zima77

Čestitke na trudnoći i uživajte jer brzo proleti,,,

----------

